# PS2 kaputt; USB nicht erkannt :(



## der jonas (28. Februar 2006)

Hab nen PC bei dem PS2-Anschluss für die Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert. Da Windows ein Betriebsystem ist, das ohne formatieren nicht auskommt, hab ich mein System neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt kommt es aber, beim ersten booten erscheint noch im Bios so ne Meldung, dass ich F1 drücken muss um fortzufahren.
Nur blöd, dass sich da nix tut, trotz ständigem drücken der F1 Taste auf meiner Tastatur.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? PS2 kaputt USB nicht erkannt ABER ich soll F1 drücken  

Grüße Jonas


----------



## NomadSoul (1. März 2006)

Sicher das PS2 kaputt ist und nicht einfach die Tastatur? Ich habe Probleme mit der USB Tastatur im BIOS wenn ich gleichzeitig eine PS2 Tastatur angeschlossen habe. Also versuch das mal. Aber warum will das BIOS von Dir das Du F1 drückst, das würde mich viel eher intressieren .


----------



## der jonas (1. März 2006)

Ich bin mir sicher hab auch schon mehrere Tastaturen ausprobiert.
beim boten kommt da so ne Meldung "cmos checksum error-defaults loaded"
also des sollte eigentlich heißen, dass die Baterie leer is oder das was mim Bios nich stimmt. Nur dumm, die Batterie isses nich(schon gewechselt) und Biosupdate is auch nich drin, da ja meine achsoliebe Tastatur nicht geht


----------



## AndreG (5. März 2006)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe Probleme mit der USB Tastatur im BIOS wenn ich gleichzeitig eine PS2 Tastatur angeschlossen habe.



Würde sagen das ist normal weil dein Rechner zuerst auf den Interrupt deines PS2 Anschlusses reagiert und dann erst auf USB.

Und das (cmos checksum error-defaults loaded) hört sich arg nach nem falschem Bios an.
Hast du das Bios mal geflasht Oder du hast irgendwelche Einstellungen die nich so sind, das dein Rechner booten kann. Also z.b OC dann würd ich dir zum Bios reset per Jumper raten (siehe handbuch).

Greetz Andre


----------



## der jonas (7. März 2006)

Das Bios hab ich auch scho resetet aber hat leider auch nix gebracht


----------



## AndreG (7. März 2006)

Jedoch sollte er auch deine USB-Tastatur dann erkennen nach dem Reset. Weil sonst ist da wohl mehr defekt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## d3sti (25. Dezember 2006)

hi Leute,

das ist mein erster Beitrag aber egal. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, wie oben beschrieben.
An dem PC ist der Ps2-Anschluss defekt. Also habe ich versucht die Usb-Tastaturen mit einem Adapter ps2 -> usb anzuschließen. Der Computer zeigt mir an, dass ein neues USB-Gerät erkannt wurde, jedoch funktioniert die Tastatur keineswegs.

Ich habe auch schon gegooglet, jedoch hatte ich auch dort gar keinen Erfolg. Das Einzige, was ich gefunden habe, ist dieser Beitrag, doch hier steht ja leider keine Lösung. Außerdem habe ich noch bei Logitech gesucht, aber írgendwie keine Chance. (Tastatur von Logitech)

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Off-Topic Problem wieder aktuell wird, und vielleicht weiss ja mittlerweile jemand bescheid.

Grüße Raphael

P.S.: Falls jemand bescheid weiss, vllt nochmal kurz 'ne Mail schreiben: darkmafiosi@gmx.de
Danke!


----------

